# Bulk Storage Question



## jpike76 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone has had some success with a bulk storage container that also doubled as a dispenser as an alternative to individual bottling. I have seen the kegging systems, but am looking for something a bit less elaborate. Are there wine bags for home wine makers like those used in box wine?

Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.

Best,

Josh


----------



## cpfan (Aug 1, 2009)

Yes Josh, you can get wine bags. Some places call them "wine waiter bags". You can also buy spouts to fit the bag that a kit came in.

However, these are not good for bulk aging. Great for a quick drinking wine that won't last more than a couple of months.

Steve


----------



## jpike76 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey Steve,

Thanks very much for the info.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 1, 2009)

Check this out for that!
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5210


----------



## cpfan (Aug 1, 2009)

Wade E said:


> Check this out for that!
> http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5210



This site desn't seem to carry them, but Fermtech has bags for the pail. Check page 3 of their catalog.

http://www.fermtech.ca/resources/oct03.List.pdf

Steve


----------



## Wade E (Aug 2, 2009)

Herer are the replacement bags for that setup
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5211


----------



## Luc (Aug 2, 2009)

This is basically the same as the bag-in-a-box solution.
I have several of these and they cost next to nothing.

http://wijnmaker.blogspot.com/2009/04/bag-in-box.html

You can fill the bags with your racking tube.
And the boxes are re-usable.

I use them for my early drinkable wines. I fill the bags directly
with my racking tube right from the carboy.

I often have 3 of these lined up with white wine, blush wine and red wine. Ready for the tap at any convenient time.
Most wines can be kept for a few weeks to months without any problem in these dispensers.

Luc


----------



## jpike76 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi All,

Thanks very much for the suggestions. Seems like just what I need.

Best, J


----------



## BettyJ (Aug 3, 2009)

I purchased a 5 gallon plastic container from EC Kraus that was supposed to shrink down based upon volume and it does not work - it has to be full (5 gallons) to eliminate air. It is really used for portable water and it is ok for a secondary as the top can be used to fit an airlock, although a little tricky to siphon. My one gallon bought prior works great. Just wish I had some middle of the road containers.....


----------



## BettyJ (Aug 3, 2009)

This is what I bought - if it's collapsable my name is uncle!!! I just noticed they have a 2.5 gallon one but I would rather have one that actually works...

http://www.eckraus.com/WINEMAKING/W...sels/Collapsible_Containers/Page_1/RL105.html


----------



## Wade E (Aug 3, 2009)

Ive seen one like that before and you just squish in the sides, not fold it down but the ones Ive seen were weak and a few collapses would eventually weaken these spots and make them turn white from wear and ventually break there or spring a hole more likely.


----------



## Madriver Wines (Aug 4, 2009)

My sister got one of those with her kit. Still trying to find a use for it??? Maybe 3 gallon primary.


----------



## Tom (Aug 4, 2009)

I have all sizes in glass. 
750 ml bottles
1.5 ltr bottles
1 gallon
3 gallon
5 gallon
5 gallon
6 gallon
6 1/2 gallon
With the above you can "fit" age any wine and it's real easy to clean. Oh did I say can't get holes unless you drop it ! LOL


----------



## Inassunda (Oct 17, 2009)

I was looking at some 5 gallon plastic pails at Lowes and Wally World today and was thinking about getting a dozen or so for bulk storage of liquid honey instead of trying to put it in bottles right from the extractor. Some of the lids had a rubber O ring seal and some were just snap ons. I was wondering if anyone uses either type lid for bulk storage pails and if they only seal one time or if you can open and reseal them several times when you want to fill bottles. Im sure the lid with the O ring would seal at least the first time but how about the snap on lid that has no rubber seal in it. Would they seal against moisture getting into the pail?


----------



## Wade E (Oct 17, 2009)

You do not want to store wine in plastic pails as the headpace(width) would allow far to much 02 but honey on the other hand would be fine and the seals will last quite a while but they do evetually need to be replaced. Not sure about the lids with no seal but honey in itself really has no shelf life as it y itself is a preservative and when and if it crystalizes just heat it up and it goes right back into liquid form.


----------

